# german shepherd puppy question-excessive panting



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

We have a 6 month old GSD that we got from the parish kill shelter as a pup. She is outside (2 acre yard) and sleeps in a kennel at night. 

Here's my question-may be dumb, I'm not sure. She pants alot-is this normal for her breed? We have a rat terrier and a Lab, all same basic care and lifestyle. They don't ever 'hassle' like she does.

GSD has much more hair than they do but it's not even hot here yet!! I'm wondering if this is a breed characteristic or if I should look for other causes. Can't imagine what the poor dog is going to be like in the hot summer.

Thanks for any ideas-we really are enjoying this very smart and easily trained pup. Compared to our blue heeler that was killed last year, the GSD is a dream!!!

Thanks,
Harplade


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Big dogs will pant more than small dogs, as they have more body mass, it takes longer for them to cool down. If she is a very active, energetic pup, her movements will create heat that must be dissipated by panting. As long as her breathing is not labored, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

strip out her undercoat with a shedding blade. It'll make her more comfortable.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Is she on heartworm preventative?


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

It seems GSD's always have their mouth open. The only time my puppies mouth is closed is sometimes when he sleeps and for a short second or 2 when something gets his attention. In fact in show pictures, if the dogs mouth isnt open with him/her panting, the handler will usually stick his finger in the side of the mouth to encourage the dog to do so. 

The reason, *shrugs* Maybe big dog body metabolism, activity, who knows. As long as the breathing isnt labored, tounge and is not purpleish, or blue, and he seems to be doing fine I wouldnt worry about it. 

Definately put the dog on HW preventative (test first please) provide plenty of water at all times, maybe even a baby wading pool in the summer to allow the dog to cool down some on hot days. If your dog is a dark dog especially, even a saddled black and tan, do be aware of the heat and provide plenty of shade as they will get pretty hot in the summer with the dark color and the undercoat. you can strip some of the undercoat out, especially when the dog sheds. Getting all that dead undercoat out quickly reduces the heat factor, prepairs the coat for regrowth and help to prevent hot spots because of itching.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Cynecagsd said:


> Definately put the dog on HW preventative (test first please)


OP says this is a 6 month old pup, so a test probably wouldn't be required and heartworm disease shouldn't be an issue at this age. But yes, definitely time to start on preventative!


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks for the replies, I am thinking that in the summer, I might let her stay out all night, . guarding, and then sleep/rest in the laundry room during the day

Now I just have to find flea and tick control that is not poison!! so I don't get fleas and ticks in my house!!! Will do the check on heartworms. Had a GP before and she about dug to China during the summer, trying to keep cool. Got rid of her and don't want to start up with holes again.

Thx again


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

Try the baby wading pool with water in the shade. When they get hot most dogs will go and lay down in the pool to get cool.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Harplade, I live out NE of Baton Rouge and own a GSD. He has a kiddie pool, a shop fan under the carport, and gets brushed regularly to help strip that coat. Sometimes I'll shave his chest and down through his front legs in July and August. Not to the skin though. I try and leave 1/2-3/4 of an inch for comfort when laying down.

I hate to tell you, it's going to be very hard to use anything besides a poison for flea control. I've tried a ton of things to no avail. We just don't get a good long freeze here to help things die off. There is a pill that is supposed to work well, but I haven't tried it as the stuff I'm using works well. They say that citronella and food grade DE (diatomaceous earth) rubbed into their coat works...it didn't here and left behind dust in my house.

give her ways to keep comfy and she probably won't dig, mine doesn't

Oh and our GSD always has his tongue hangng out, lol. He seems to always be panting.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks for the info, I'll find a kiddie pool for her and the pigs. She does go to the swamp behind our house but i'd rather her not-there are some huge water moccasins in there!!!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Swamp water = Stinky water!! I hate it when the dogs go to my mom's house and get in the swamp!! Yuck!! Kiddie pools are great!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Fleas...garlic powder (a pinch daily will do). Have not had them in many years.


----------

